# [SOLVED] Why do I have to lower DRAM frequency?



## Whiski (Oct 28, 2009)

I have 1600Mhz RAM and on every overclocking guide they tell me to lower it,
why is that?
I have the i7 930 currently at 3.8 ghz 1.232V and Ive had to lower my dram frequency... why is that?

also is my voltage alright? I had it on auto and it was at around 1.35 and i manually lowered it to 1.232 and havent had any problems ... also my temps are fine under 70 at 100 load


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Why do I have to lower DRAM frequency?*



Whiski said:


> I have 1600Mhz RAM and on every overclocking guide they tell me to lower it,
> why is that?
> I have the i7 930 currently at 3.8 ghz 1.232V and Ive had to lower my dram frequency... why is that?
> 
> also is my voltage alright? I had it on auto and it was at around 1.35 and i manually lowered it to 1.232 and havent had any problems ... also my temps are fine under 70 at 100 load


 Hi Whiski,
Always helps to have full system specs, motherboard, PSU, GPU,Etc.
Here's a link to a good overclocking guide.
3 Step Overclocking Guide – Bloomfield and Gulftown | TechREACTION


----------



## Whiski (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why do I have to lower DRAM frequency?*

OOOhh. i get it, thanks...
The actually frequency is the multiplier (8) in my case times the bus speed... rightio,,,
and cpuz was confusing me too, but if i multiply it by 2 it makes sense. 
Thanks!


----------

